# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Cafe S Studio đến để cảm nhận sự khác biệt

## donbaclieu

*Quán Cafe S Studio
Cuối hẻm 420 Lê Văn Sỹ, P.14 Q.3, Tp.HCM -đối diện KFC (466/49 Lê Văn Sỹ)
https://www.facebook.com/scafestudio/
www.doncakes.com
Email: cakesdon@gmail.com
Hotline: 0905390762 (Zalo, Facebook, Viber)
Giờ mở cửa: 08g00-22g00* 

+ Chương trình acoustic của các văn nghệ sỹ và hát với nhau tổ chức hàng tuần.
+ Phục vụ các loại bánh mặn, bánh ngọt teabreak phong cách fusion.
+ Thức uống: cafe, trà sữa, kem,...

Nơi để đến và cảm nhận,..
Nơi để gặp mặt bạn bè, tri kỷ để hàn huyên,..
Nơi để tìm một góc khác lạ để selfie cho riêng mình,..
Nơi để thổ lộ những điều chưa dám bao giờ dám nói,...
Nơi để thấu hiểu, sẽ chia, cảm thụ những cung bậc chân thật,...
Nơi để thưởng thức vị mặn, vị ngọt trên môi một cách tinh tế và mộc mạc,...

Đính kèm 13084
Đính kèm 13085
Đính kèm 13086
Đính kèm 13087
Đính kèm 13088
Đính kèm 13089
Đính kèm 13090

----------

